# Father's day?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahhhh!!!
I don't know what to do. Usually I take the kids to get something the weekend before or day before. 
This year the last time we had his sons was two weeks ago and I totally forgot. 
Ss8 is up at his grandparent's farm and h and ss14 are driving up to meet them. It's a four hour round trip on father's day. 
They are going to have a nice lunch. I think I should go. 

But I don't know what to get him. He has freakin everything. I don't want to give a gift card. He's such a good dad and so good to my daughter, who is leaving to go to her dad's tonight. 

He says not to get him anything. Texted ss14 and he has no ideas. 

I just want him to feel special. For under forty dollars. Help???!?!!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

a lot of times, after the kids 'inflict' breakfast in bed on me... probably half burnt pancakes and spilled juice and cffee on the toast an someone took a bite out of the cantaloupe... but its all ambrosia to me. The kids treat me like a rockstar still because they are too young to know better.  Later in the day if its nice out the wife will setup a chair outside in the shade with a cool drink and order me to go sit in it. Sometimes she will join me but just as often she will leave me alone to veg out.

I'm a pretty busy guy..always doing stuff so this is kind of humorous actually. I'll usualy wind up washing the cars in the driveway with the kids which is fun too.

Im a typical 'dont get me anything' guy too. (dontcha hate them!? my dad was one of those too and I found it infuriating.. but now.. honest to god... I just done need anything....sigh...)

She like baking - so I like it when she bakes stuff too. One year she made the BEST peach pie. OMG itwas so good.. with juuuuuust a hint of almond oil in the crust - not enough to call attention to itself.

For me - its the little things of domestic life I find enjoyable.. but yeah anythng togther is cool like a hike in the woods or something. Hard to say without knowing YOUR particular guy.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We're weird. He's usually the baker. 

He likes fixing things but he has a TON of tools. 
He likes movies at home.
He has an android. 
He's a yard guy but again has a TON of stuff. 
He likes bottled beer. 
He loves doing interesting active things with the kids. 
We have a dog he adores. 
He uses an electric razor. 
He likes muscle cars.
He's a chemist. 

Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Well there you go. How about a home brewing kit? Beer + chemistry = goodness.

Even if you cant get one right away - order form amazon and print a picture of it and put in a card.

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Beer-Premium-Gold-Edition/dp/B001BCFUBU

(Im the cook generally and bake too, but just bread. She does the sweet stuff. You're not weird.)


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Find a place nearby that has a ropes course and/or zip line. Kids would love it. Helmets. Speed.

Or an archery Range maybe.

Or go-carts. if they are old enough maybe one of those formula-1 minicar tracks... might be very busy on dads day though and can be pricy.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I know what I'm getting!!!! 
You reminded me, we were going to make cheese but he said it was too involved. We have been trying lots of different kinds of cheese. 
I'm getting him a nice cheese cutting set.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If you get a cheese cutting set, can I recommend that you get an interesting assortment of local cheeses, and I nice bottle or two of wine so that you can try it out right away.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

DH is getting a new baseball glove, before we head off to spend the day at ds's ball tournament. We have 2 playing travel ball so a new glove will get lots of practice us
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Write him a love letter then rock his world when y'all go to bed.
That's what I want from my wife, but won't get.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I could do that but that's not really from the kids....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Why are you planning/stressing over something that's like 3 months away?

EDIT: Nvm... >.< Americans...


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Not sure what we are doing tomorrow. Hubby has nothing planned.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Ahhhh!!!
> I don't know what to do. Usually I take the kids to get something the weekend before or day before.
> This year the last time we had his sons was two weeks ago and I totally forgot.
> Ss8 is up at his grandparent's farm and h and ss14 are driving up to meet them. It's a four hour round trip on father's day.
> ...


Nice long foot rub will do the trick.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Thound said:


> Write him a love letter then rock his world when y'all go to bed.
> That's what I want from my wife, but won't get.


Got a nice gift, but no card or letter. Should I be upset?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

We are traveling today. 10 hours in a car with kids.

Best Father's Day ever.

Not! Lol


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> We are traveling today. 10 hours in a car with kids.
> 
> Best Father's Day ever.
> 
> Not! Lol


I know it's hard, but enjoy it. One day you will pine for those days. You may not believe me, but today is the good ol days.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> I could do that but that's not really from the kids....


Have sex with him and appreciate him for giving you kids through sex by reliving that occurrence back when you wanted him . Quit hiding and rationalizing. He wants sex which you don't give enough of.
That trumps any bought gift.
Or continue to enjoy your emotional/physical withholding even on Fathers day.

You asked and we are telling you what HE wants of you.

You could do that but WILL you??? Or will you justify your position again.

Whatever just don't make it pity sex.. none is better.

Men don't need gifts they need a wife who cares without hangups.

FREE <$40
SEX>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gift


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You know nothing about my current marriage obviously. 
We don't have biological children together. I would have sex with him every day but he is LD. So it's kind of selfish actually for me to initiate sex as a father's day gift. 

Anyway...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thound said:


> Write him a love letter then rock his world when y'all go to bed.
> That's what I want from my wife, but won't get.


I'll write him a love letter. I'm getting a card to have the kids sign along with the gift. 
It just sucks that then I have to go pick up my daughter which takes two hours so we can't even have a nice dinner. Maybe we will do that tomorrow.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thound said:


> Got a nice gift, but no card or letter. Should I be upset?


 Do you usually get those?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Trying2figureitout said:


> Have sex with him and appreciate him for giving you kids through sex by reliving that occurrence back when you wanted him . Quit hiding and rationalizing. He wants sex which you don't give enough of.
> That trumps any bought gift.


Dad, what can I get you for father's day
More sex with your mother, son!

Hmmmmm not too sure about that :scratchhead:


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Trying2figureitout said:


> Have sex with him and appreciate him for giving you kids through sex by reliving that occurrence back when you wanted him . Quit hiding and rationalizing. He wants sex which you don't give enough of.
> That trumps any bought gift.
> Or continue to enjoy your emotional/physical withholding even on Fathers day.
> 
> ...


Lolwut?

Project much?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Trying2figureitout said:


> Have sex with him and appreciate him for giving you kids through sex by reliving that occurrence back when you wanted him . Quit hiding and rationalizing. He wants sex which you don't give enough of.
> That trumps any bought gift.
> Or continue to enjoy your emotional/physical withholding even on Fathers day.
> 
> ...


Please don't make it all about this. I wish my mom had been strong enough emotionally to help me deal with my Father. 

This really needs to be a day about family and gifts that cannot be measured by some carnal act.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Do you usually get those?


Years ago. I'm trying to not get hurt by these kind of things.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> You know nothing about my current marriage obviously.
> We don't have biological children together. I would have sex with him every day but he is LD. So it's kind of selfish actually for me to initiate sex as a father's day gift.
> 
> Anyway...


Just let him know he is loved. I'm sure you already do that.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What I really want is for his sons to appreciate fully everything he does and how much he loves them. I don't think they get it sometimes. 
They just don't know how lucky they are to have such an involved father who does everything for their well being.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thound said:


> Years ago. I'm trying to not get hurt by these kind of things.


Did you like the gift?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Whatever you did for him is more than I got. No card, no breakfast, nothing. No mention of the day from my kids. She (wife) gave a "oh ya, happy Father's Day" this morning but that was the extent of it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Whatever you did for him is more than I got. No card, no breakfast, nothing. No mention of the day from my kids. She (wife) gave a "oh ya, happy Father's Day" this morning but that was the extent of it.


What? I take it your marriage isn't doing so well? 

Well he's on the road now picking up his sons. I'm going to have them sign the card and give the gift later. I think we'll have a nice dinner tomorrow since tonight is crazy.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Because we have so much craziness going on, we postponed celebration of Mothers Day and Fathers Day until this move is done. 

I'm extra sad that he's in another state today but really looking forward to being together again. 

We are planning a night out (sans enfant) to a nice restaurant in the city and probably a walk on the beach afterwards. 

Don't sweat the kids' lack of appreciation too much. Most kid who DO have great dads don't realize until much later how precious that is.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's hard for me because I know their mom puts stupid crap in their heads about him. Some we know about. Most we don't. 
If he doesn't want to do things exactly the way she wants, he's a bad dad and not supportive. 

Postponing it sounds like a good idea! 
I might just postpone until tomorrow evening because one kid has been with his grandparents for a week running wild outside; the other has been at mom's sitting inside playing video games for a week and I'm picking my d up from a weekend at her dad's. They are all transitioning and I bet Ss14 didn't take his ADHD medication either. 
By the time my d and I get back it will be close to their bed times. 
I think I'll suggest we give him the card and gift tonight and then the four of us make dinner tomorrow.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

It's definitely harder when you've for an ex like that involved. They'll see through that in time. I was about 16 when the extent of my dads manipulation really became clear to me. 

I now credit him for the training he gave me in detecting lies and fraud and say thats what made me a great investigator.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> What? I take it your marriage isn't doing so well?
> 
> Well he's on the road now picking up his sons. I'm going to have them sign the card and give the gift later. I think we'll have a nice dinner tomorrow since tonight is crazy.


We have our ups and down. She thinks things are better than I do that's for sure.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, even my ex got a card from D and she hasn't seen him in six months. She didn't want to be the petty one.... 

I would have got him sweet FA but she's a better person than me


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Whatever you did for him is more than I got. No card, no breakfast, nothing. No mention of the day from my kids. She (wife) gave a "oh ya, happy Father's Day" this morning but that was the extent of it.


That's not very nice at all. I'm sorry to hear that. 

Would she react well if you asked what was planned for the day?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Did you like the gift?


I love it! I have been wanting one, but we have been spending money a lot of other things, and I didn't want to spend that amount on myself.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thound said:


> I love it! I have been wanting one, but we have been spending money a lot of other things, and I didn't want to spend that amount on myself.


I don't know if I would read much into a lack of a card really.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> I don't know if I would read much into a lack of a card really.


Well you're not a needy, insecure, OCD person like me. 

Just messin with you D123


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes I am. Lost in bed, bath and beyond and can't make up my mind!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Why did I get him a flat screen tv last year????


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Why did I get him a flat screen tv last year????


That's a pretty high standard you set!


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> We are traveling today. 10 hours in a car with kids.
> 
> Best Father's Day ever.
> 
> Not! Lol


20 years from now... you'll look back on these days and have fond memories... You'll smile.


Starting when our kids were 7 and 5, we took big vacations starting with the 2002 SLC Olympics. I retired dec. 2001. Every summer for about 8 years we took month long vacations all over the US. When the kids got up into their mid teens, had soccer camp, jobs, friends etc. etc. and that put an end to the big vacations. I'm so glad we did. I had no idea the window was going to be so short.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

This is the kind of dad I want to be... Favored to win the Gold Medal in the 400 m, Derek Redmond tore his hamstring muscles. His father fought through security to help him finish the race. I want to be that father, help my son finish when he can't

http://youtu.be/t2G8KVzTwfw


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

drerio said:


> This is the kind of dad I want to be... Favored to win the Gold Medal in the 400 m, Derek Redmond tore his hamstring muscles. His father fought through security to help him finish the race. I want to be that father, help my son finish when he can't
> 
> http://youtu.be/t2G8KVzTwfw


Drerio, you ARE that kind of dad. Your daily support, love and patience is helping your son win/finish his race.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> Drerio, you ARE that kind of dad. Your daily support, love and patience is helping your son win/finish his race.


I try. thank you for your faith, but I don't know.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

So I got him something kind of lame but wrote a really nice card from me. Got steak and potatoes for him but I don't have time to make the big dinner tonight with corn and strawberries. I even got ice cream. 
I said we will do it tomorrow but just realized we are starting family counseling. 
So have to wait until Tuesday. 
I got back from the store and found out his bïtch ex didn't get ss14's meds for ADHD filled. 
Because its a controlled substance she has to physically go to his dr and pick it up and go to the pharmacy, then she had to bring it to him per the parenting plan. She is refusing. 
I hate this bītch. 

Happy fathers day. Ss14 already broke a glass window in the door leading to the garage because he's such a spazz. 
Great.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sure he appreciates the efforts and all that you do for him Diwali. I can't believe the ex, withdrawals from that stuff is hard on a kid.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No he doesn't have any withdrawal. she thinks he doesn't need it during the summer. I guess he's ok today but some days it's just a day long whine and moan and freak out.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> So I got him something kind of lame but wrote a really nice card from me. Got steak and potatoes for him but I don't have time to make the big dinner tonight with corn and strawberries. I even got ice cream.
> I said we will do it tomorrow but just realized we are starting family counseling.
> So have to wait until Tuesday.
> I got back from the store and found out his bïtch ex didn't get ss14's meds for ADHD filled.
> ...


Hang in there.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I usually like to eat healthy but my daughters and I every couple of weeks or so will get a bag of doritos, some chip dip, rent a movie and snuggle on the couch. It's kind of our daddy/daughter tradition. 

This morning they ran into my room and jumped on me. They were carrying a gift bag. It had a nice card they made themselves ... and a bag of Doritos with some cheese dip. So ... for breakfast I ate Doritos and watched the Lorax snuggling on the couch with my girls. I didn't need anything more than that


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Good end to Father's Day, youngest son's team won their division championship. Close ending, 21 - 19.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

I was going to post about the few small things that annoyed me, but after reading the first two pages, I got nothing. It was a pretty stellar day in comparison.


----------

